# Lightroom slideshow in FULL SCREEN.



## analog4011 (Sep 10, 2009)

*I tried to find the answer myself but failed. How do I view lightroom slideshow in complete full screen? I do not want the black border around the picture and the "name" at the top left screen. What are the keyboard key tricks. Is there a list anywhere of all the keyboard trick shortcuts?

Thanks for any response on this. Regards Rick*


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 10, 2009)

you can adjust the borders / colours and overlays (text) in the Slideshow module. You should be able to remove the text and push the borders out to the edges, but if your images are a different aspect ratio to your screen then you always have some background showing.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 10, 2009)

In the Options in slideshow:Check "Zoom to Fill frame"Uncheck all the other optionsIn "Layout" adjust sliders to "'" and keep uncheckedYou will end up with a full screen image, no borders.


----------



## analog4011 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Thanks so much for the response. I am now happy with my slide show in full screen. Thank you ....thank you!! *


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 11, 2009)

[quote author=analog4'11 link=topic=7786.msg53223#msg53223 date=1252628'45]
*Thanks so much for the response. I am now happy with my slide show in full screen. Thank you ....thank you!! *
[/quote]
My pleasure!!

Sorry the response ran together, now you can say you read another language - kiwi goobledegook!!


----------

